# 1993 240sx fuel injector removal



## ddawson31 (Jul 13, 2008)

I cannot remove fuel injector from top of engine. Is there a trick, or do i need to remove fuel rail and unlock it from bottom of rail????????


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The side-feed injectors are a real pita to remove. Trying to pry them up by using a large screwdriver under the electrical connector doesn't work most of the time and the danger of cracking the plastic.

The easiest way is to remove the fuel rail; unplug the electrical connectors but leave the fuel hoses connected; unplug the regulator vacuum hose. Also there's a fuel rail bracket that's under the regulator that needs to be loosened; it's easy to miss because it's almost hidden.

Now you can push the injectors out of the rail.


----------



## racersonly2004 (Feb 28, 2008)

good advise from the man above but u could also use pliers and tist and pull but it also mite crack the plastic. any of you guys know how i can add a new thread im new hear


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

racersonly2004 said:


> good advise from the man above but u could also use pliers and tist and pull but it also mite crack the plastic. any of you guys know how i can add a new thread im new hear


i used 2 allen wrenches and two vise grip pliers and but them on each side of the injectors theres holes on each side. its a b**ch but it works


----------

